# What do white ermine moths eat and buff ermine moths eat



## bug guy22 (Jan 7, 2011)

what do they eat?i got em as pets found flying around a light and need help knowing what flower or thing they eat:2thumb:


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

the larvae feed on stinnging nettles that is about as much as I know so if at least they lay eggs you know what to get.


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 12, 2008)

As baldpoodle said,the larvae feed on nettles,docks and many other plants.
Not sure that the adults do feed.Many moths exist in the adult stage merely to reproduce,some don't even have mouthparts.The lifespan of adult moths is measured in weeks,so don't expect them to live long.Try mixing some sugar with water and see if they'll feed on that.
Did you get the vapourer larvae sorted like I told you?


----------



## bug guy22 (Jan 7, 2011)

GREAT NEWS, I HAVE 61 EGGS (FROM BUFF ERMINE MOTH) LAST NIGHT SHE LAID EM'! YAY! 


all of the eggs r white and round:2thumb:


----------

